# Charting



## mjtiearney (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi there
I'm new to the forum and would like to ask for some help please. We have a healthy 5 year old daughter and we've been trying to conceive for the past 4 years, with a miscarriage at 6 weeks and an ectopic pregnancy at 8 weeks. I'd really appreciate it if someone would look at my chart, to see if FF (fertility friend) is correct about my ovulation, my bbt seems to take a huge dip 11dpo and then turn triphasic but I started bleeding heavily 17dpo, my luteal phase is never longer than 14 days. I really thought this was the month.


----------



## E1meh (Oct 4, 2018)

mjtiearney said:


> Hi there
> I'm new to the forum and would like to ask for some help please. We have a healthy 5 year old daughter and we've been trying to conceive for the past 4 years, with a miscarriage at 6 weeks and an ectopic pregnancy at 8 weeks. I'd really appreciate it if someone would look at my chart, to see if FF (fertility friend) is correct about my ovulation, my bbt seems to take a huge dip 11dpo and then turn triphasic but I started bleeding heavily 17dpo, my luteal phase is never longer than 14 days. I really thought this was the month.


Hey! 
I used to use this app back in the day and found it super confusing, needless to say I had other fertility struggles that I was working on with specialists.. but I use an App called Glow. After a couple of months of you inputing all your data in terms of date when your period start, ovulation symptoms, BBT etc it will start predicting pretty accurately for you. and you know they say that its suggested to do BD every day before your actual ovulation since semen can stay alive and healthy till 72-hrs but the egg, once released, only has 24-hrs to be fertilized. 
I hope this helps! 
Good luck!


----------



## mjtiearney (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you very much for the info, I really appreciate it, I will definitely try Glow. I really had my heart set on getting pregnant this month, well every month that we can BD, my hubby works abroad and he's only home every 3 months, so it makes it a bit difficult. Everything looked so good on FF, the bbt dip, the triphasic being 3 days late but I believe God has a plan for us all, sometimes it's just really hard to accept. All the best.


----------



## Candiceeee (Oct 27, 2018)

I've used Glow too :grin: Wish your dream comes true 0


----------

